# Playing From Poor Lies



## brendan (Aug 26, 2011)

YOU WILL OFTEN FIND YOUR BALL LYING AWARKEDLY ON THE FAIRWAY.
ALTHOUGH THE BASIC REMAIM THE SAME, THESE FEW TIPS I HAVE SHOULD HELP..
UPHILL SLOPE
1. select a lower numberd iron (take one more club) for the shot than you would if the ball was lying flat. this 
will ensure a lower trajectory to compensate for the slope.2 your ball should be positioned slightly closer to your left foot.3 concentrate your weight on your right side.
DOWN HILL SLOPE.
1. Take one less club to ensure a higher trajectory.
2.the ball should be positioned to the back of your stance.
3.concentrate your weight on your left side.
BALL ABOVE FEET.
1.stand up straighter than you normally would.
2. aim more to the right to avoi hooking the ball.
BALL BELOW THE FEET.
1.crouch down to compensate for the position of the ball.
2. aim more to the left to avoid slicing the ball.
DIVOTS.
1take one more club than if the ball was lying well
2.the ball should be positioned to the back of your stance.
3.**** your hand so they are slightly ahead of the ball.

HOPE IT ALL HELPS FEEL FREE TO GIVE FEED BACK THANKS.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Great Post I'm just moving it to the right section. Welcome to the site too!


----------



## Sam Snead (Aug 18, 2011)

Good post one thing to add though - shape yourself with the slope so that your swinging with it. Great way to explain it though, simple laymans terms always works for me anyway 

Ball below the feet has to be one of the most problematic shots in golf!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Players with practice facilities that allow them to duplicate poor lies should practice hitting shots from those bad lies. :thumbsup:


----------

